# How Serious Is Your Diabetes?



## Diabeticliberty (Jun 21, 2016)

I hit upon this question early this morning when reading a post by Matt Cycle regarding the death caused by diabetic complications of the PM Dawn front man who sadly passed away yesterday. PM Dawn by the way were a band from back in the day. I felt a little bit saddened that diabetes related stuff should take anybody’s life but quite obviously it does and does so more frequently than might be comfortable to all of us. The thing is though I have difficulty regarding my own condition as particularly serious as to be perfectly honest it has never really felt very serious. 32 years ago when diagnosed I was given the very stern lecture by the members of the diabetic team at my local hospital. This frightened the life out of me initially but that did not last very long. On a few occasions since I have had a few conversations with doctors and nurses who to be blunt for all their efforts just do not seem to 'get it' regarding our condition. I see people with conditions far worse than mine and with conditions far more life restricting than mine and sometimes feel very lucky indeed. My question to you all then is how serious do you feel that your own diabetes is and why? I hasten to add that this is not a trick question designed to catch any one out it is just that I am interested in perspectives other than my own.


----------



## khskel (Jun 21, 2016)

My view is that it is a serious life threatening condition but that with determination, knowledge and perhaps a bit of luck it can be managed down to the status of a bit of an inconvenience.


----------



## Ljc (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi. Thanks for this topic.
I know and have always  known diabetis is serious, however even though I do have some complications related to diabetes, I feel the same as you in that there are far worse things to have .  D is not something I would choose to have but I'd rather have  it than some other diseases that have plagued both sides of my family.
I too and I am sure the majority of pwd have met Drs and othe professionals who just don't get it.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 21, 2016)

I agree, yes it is a serious condition and can be life threatening. Most days I just get on with it as its something that I've got to live with (hopefully for a long time). I did have it brought home to me a bit yesterday when I saw the dr about my foot and he prescribed me diclofenic and went through about the side effects and the small chance of stroke or heart attack and when he said you are already at risk because of your diabetes........ Its statements like that that get me thinking. But I do think to myself that my diabetes is managable, there are a lot more worse things out there that I could have.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi DLib. A good topic . I celebrate my 50yrs of being T1 tomorrow. On this forum aT2 said it was not life threatening ?   I have had a few people I was diagnosed with are not hear anymore. Good sensible people.  Life !  When I look back & see what I have done ?  I am doing Scarfell Pike this year.  Been to Asia on motorbike, Italy twice, Russian border, Ireland twice, Around Bass Rock on Jetski & full length of Loch Lomond. Sailed all over the country on a single - handed catamaran. Done c2c, Hadrian's wall & Coast & Castles on peddle bike.  Had two lovely kids. Never been on the Dole in my life !  Self-Employed from age of 21.  Don't ever tell me "I CANT"


----------



## jusme (Jun 21, 2016)

I am so thankful that I am still alive after living with it for 53 years come Xmas and I thank the NHS every day for my insulin because if it were not for free insulin I would have died many years ago.  Yes I do consider it serious but if I have managed this long without any complications and being extremely strict with my diet over the years and there are millions of people far worse off than me.

jusme


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 21, 2016)

I have the attitude of it's as serious as you make it. So look after yourself and educate yourself plus using common sense goes a very long way to living a long healthy life.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jun 21, 2016)

Inconvenient? Too bloody right it is. It can be an absolute nuisance at times. I do however struggle with the concept of the condition being serious. Stitch however makes a very relevant statement that lands like a Howitzer shell - strokes and heart attacks. The 2 things in life that quite frankly frighten the pants off me, particularly strokes and we are more prone to them than most other people. The condition overall though is perfectly manageable even with some of its more unpredictable quirks.


----------



## auntiejude (Jun 21, 2016)

I got very cross yesterday when I told someone I had diabetes, and my mum chipped in 'well it's only type 2'. She is also diabetic, and she really doesn't recognise the potential for problems. She just takes the tablets and carries on as normal.
I appreciate that at my age (early 40s) I have to manage my condition now to help prevent complications later. It's a lifelong condition (I refuse to call it an illness - I'm not sick!) that I need to manage.
Is my diabetes serious? Yes. Is it a problem? Yes. Can I manage my condition? Yes.


----------



## Robin (Jun 21, 2016)

I tend not to think about the seriousness, day to day, I just get on with the daily management. Sometimes it does cross my mind that if I stopped taking my insulin, I'd die. I was having one of those 'What if' conversations with OH while we were on hol ( yes, weird topic of conversation for a holiday, I know) about world problems and potential food and other shortages, and It suddenly struck me that I'd be one of the first to go, if insulin became unavailable. Luckily, I don't have these morbid discussions very often.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 21, 2016)

I tend not to deal with what ifs? I deal with things when they occur! I know it is a serious condition !


----------



## Lindarose (Jun 21, 2016)

As a type 2 with no obvious complications so far I do feel I'm trying to control something that's hard to believe I have. But I'm very grateful for that. 
I have other things going on for which I have symptoms that can get me down so they tend to take priority. But I do realise diabetes has to be taken seriously and try to eat as well as I can.


----------



## Pine Marten (Jun 21, 2016)

Pumper_Sue said:


> I have the attitude of it's as serious as you make it. So look after yourself and educate yourself plus using common sense goes a very long way to living a long healthy life.


Yes, I tend to agree - but I know diabetics who do not look after themselves, are on increasing doses of medication and don't take it as seriously as I do.

On the other hand, my first husband died suddenly 3 months after being diagnosed with terminal lung cancer, with no previous symptoms. That was an horrendous time, like living in a blurry nightmare we couldn't get out of. So I am conscious of the fact that diabetes can have serious complications, and I'm doing as much as I can to minimise the effects, even though I don't feel ill, and didn't have any particular symptoms when first diagnosed.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 21, 2016)

Pine Marten said:


> Yes, I tend to agree - but I know diabetics who do not look after themselves, are on increasing doses of medication and don't take it as seriously as I do.



There are 2 other diabetics that I know of in my office, and neither seem to take their diabetes seriously. Both are type 2, one will eat and drink whatever he likes, he was shocked when I wouldnt have a cake that he brought in the other week for his birthday, he'll eat white bread, those microwave burger things and anything else he wants, he is on tablets and has 1 injection at night (dont know what it is though), he doesnt know what his HbA1c is but his BG levels are usually around 16, he doesnt test at all himself. But he is happy with this! The other one is even worse, eats and drinks anything she likes, including whole boxes of jaffa cakes, large bags of jelly babies and has sugar in her hot drinks and pretty much eats any food she wants. A lot of us suspect that she isnt diabetic at all and is saying she is for sympathy/attention. She will regular self-diagnose her self when ill and even self diagnosed plurasy and pneumonia recently! I do sometimes say i wish I could have her diabetic diet!!! I do just want to sometimes shake these people, but think I would be wasting my time.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 21, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> There are 2 other diabetics that I know of in my office, and neither seem to take their diabetes seriously. Both are type 2, one will eat and drink whatever he likes, he was shocked when I wouldnt have a cake that he brought in the other week for his birthday, he'll eat white bread, those microwave burger things and anything else he wants, he is on tablets and has 1 injection at night (dont know what it is though), he doesnt know what his HbA1c is but his BG levels are usually around 16, he doesnt test at all himself. But he is happy with this! The other one is even worse, eats and drinks anything she likes, including whole boxes of jaffa cakes, large bags of jelly babies and has sugar in her hot drinks and pretty much eats any food she wants. A lot of us suspect that she isnt diabetic at all and is saying she is for sympathy/attention. She will regular self-diagnose her self when ill and even self diagnosed plurasy and pneumonia recently! I do sometimes say i wish I could have her diabetic diet!!! I do just want to sometimes shake these people, but think I would be wasting my time.


Its a good job we are all different Stich.  She is lucky & does not know it !  T2 her pancreas might work 80% who knows but I know what I would be doing .  I would vote for you


----------



## trophywench (Jun 21, 2016)

There is absolutely no satisfaction whatever in knowing someone else's kidneys will pack up before yours do, is there?  I worked that out a very long time ago.

Is MY diabetes serious, DL ?

Yes mate it is.  Actually - DEADLY serious, to tell the truth.

Okay.

Now - let's talk about ANYTHING ELSE please!


----------



## eggyg (Jun 21, 2016)

Interesting thread. I'm diabetic because I had a tumour on my pancreas, and we all know the usual outcome of them. So I never take my condition for granted, I also refuse to call it an illness or disease, I do know we are more liable to have heart attacks/strokes than a " normal" person but I feel I am healthier and fitter than a lot of non diabetics who seem to think they are invincible as they glug their beer and wine and eat their Maccy Ds ( other crappy food is available) and sit on their backsides. I don't let diabetes define me, it happened for a reason and the alternative doesn't bear thinking about.


----------



## Michael7 (Jun 21, 2016)

Oh ecky thump, I am one of those who repeatably hides their head in the sand and then ends with a sickening feeling when yet again I indulge. Not looking for sympathy, I know I am being silly (well sometime) but as I only see the nurse once a year it is really easy to go off the rails every now and again. Another thing is that I am not recommended to self monitor so how do you know what is happening to you.
Michael


----------



## Pine Marten (Jun 21, 2016)

Exactly, Michael - it is extraordinarily shortsighted of the medical profession to not advise testing. It is invaluable, because (as you say) how do you know what is happening, what foods you can tolerate, what your blood sugar is, etc. etc. ? My GP is supportive and encouraging, but still doesn't let me have testing strips or a meter, so I buy them myself. Barmy, isn't it?


----------



## Bloden (Jun 21, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> Hi DLib. A good topic . I celebrate my 50yrs of being T1 tomorrow. On this forum aT2 said it was not life threatening ?   I have had a few people I was diagnosed with are not hear anymore. Good sensible people.  Life !  When I look back & see what I have done ?  I am doing Scarfell Pike this year.  Been to Asia on motorbike, Italy twice, Russian border, Ireland twice, Around Bass Rock on Jetski & full length of Loch Lomond. Sailed all over the country on a single - handed catamaran. Done c2c, Hadrian's wall & Coast & Castles on peddle bike.  Had two lovely kids. Never been on the Dole in my life !  Self-Employed from age of 21.  Don't ever tell me "I CANT"


50 years ! Wow, Hobie - aka "action man" - what a major list of achievements.   How are you going to celebrate tomorrow? Hang-gliding blindfold over the Grand Canyon while juggling a family of angry piranhas and knitting the world's longest scarf with your feet?  You're a diabetic, dare-devil inspiration...


----------



## Amigo (Jun 21, 2016)

Michael7 said:


> Oh ecky thump, I am one of those who repeatably hides their head in the sand and then ends with a sickening feeling when yet again I indulge. Not looking for sympathy, I know I am being silly (well sometime) but as I only see the nurse once a year it is really easy to go off the rails every now and again. Another thing is that I am not recommended to self monitor so how do you know what is happening to you.
> Michael



Quite honestly Michael, that's one 'recommendation' I'd choose to ignore and do what I felt was right for me. Get yourself a monitor and I'm sure you'll feel much more in control and motivated.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jun 21, 2016)

trophywench said:


> There is absolutely no satisfaction whatever in knowing someone else's kidneys will pack up before yours do, is there?  I worked that out a very long time ago.
> 
> Is MY diabetes serious, DL ?
> 
> ...




Jenny with respect I did not ask the question to draw any satisfaction from knowing whether anybody's kidneys or indeed any other organs will cease to function before or after mine. My own condition is something however that I never ever forget and never ever avoid testing or applying appropriate medication at appropriate times. From these courses of action I am hoping for an optimistic long term result. After having the condition for as long as I have however it is sometimes easy not to feel that it is particularly serious. It is also obvious that some of our diabetic brethren choose to ignore their condition completely. I created the post in an attempt to gauge the general consensus of how other diabetics view their own lot. It was not created to highlight the possible negative impacts that the condition can have on all of us well managed or otherwise. It did not seem a particularly awkward question to ask. It is not a question that I have seen posted on here before. It was intended to provoke a little more thought than things such as How should I boil my turnips? Or is my doctor a complete twit cos he told me that my diabetes might turn my hair bright orange?


----------



## newbs (Jun 21, 2016)

Yes, I feel my diabetes is serious.  It has to be taken seriously, insofar as it needs to be managed to the best of my ability and I educate myself the best I can.  But I do not let it take over my life, I manage it, get on with it day to day and try not to think too much about what could potentially happen, without it ignoring it either.  I guess being sensible is what it is all about.  My MIL's partner has a relative who is also Type 1 and she told me last time they had been out for a meal together that his Type 1 is far more serious than mine as he has to inject himself 4 times a day and check his blood sugars all the time.  I did not answer as there would be no point.  What she doesn't realise is that so do I, I just don't shout about it from the roof tops (although I don't hide it either)!  I definitely agree that there are many conditions out there that I consider far worse in terms of living with them day to day so as annoying as it is, we just have to get on with it, don't we.


----------



## happydog (Jun 21, 2016)

My doctor gave me a very bleak outlook on life expectancy, (seriously reduced), complications (not if but when) etc when I was diagnosed.  It really scared me as I had never had any important illness before.  I regard it as serious but I think that we can do a lot to take control and try to delay the complications etc, maybe get away without any of them.  Some of the medical profession are not helpful in that they do not recognise the value of testing for T2s and a proper diet and keep pushing the carbs.  Unfortunately my doctor and DN fall into this category. I have learn most of what I know on here communicating with other diabetics. I will always be grateful to everyone on here for sharing their knowledge, encouraging me and helping me to keep things in perspective.  Thank you


----------



## AJLang (Jun 21, 2016)

Yes my diabetes is serious. I've had it for 45 years and for a long time had limited knowledge about how to treat it effectively. I guess you could blame the postcode lottery as to how much information that has been available to me over the years before this forum. As soon as I could read I literally seemed to be inundated with information that whatever I did I would lose my sight or my kidneys would fail within 20 years of diagnosis. I now know more but some of the damage was done, particularly with the Gastroparesis which makes my BGs very difficult to manage. I wouldn't swap my pump for anything but yesterday I had hypo for no reason at 6.30am (I never have hypos at this time) followed by several hours in the afternoon/late evening fighting ketones/high Bg levels due to a cannula problem. I also absolutely hate it when it is sometimes suggested that if a diabetic has complications it is their fault. This is not true, and we have specific examples of it on the forum. I also hate that as I've had it from such a young age, when treatment wasn't so good, that my chances of living to an old age are very limited, which is particularly upsetting as my wonderful partner is 7 years younger than me so our chances of enjoying retirement together, thanks to the diabetes, are limited. So yes it is a serious illness and I feel so very, very sorry for the many diabetics who do not get the help, support and advice that they need.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 21, 2016)

I take my diabetes very seriously, hard to do sometimes when I'm feeling better than I have been in many years!

I had a long discussion with one of my friends the other day about diabetes & diet, (I never knew she was diabetic until then) & she had been in denial for a few years; now other (related) things are creeping into her general health now she has become serious about managing her diabetes

I know that without being aggressive in managing my disease that participation in at least 2 of my volunteer activities could be a problem as sometimes (in Search & Rescue and FireFighting) we don't know how long we are committed for & when we will be able to eat anything more than the snacks in our packs. One of my friends used to work CHP aviation & he was telling me that it was not an uncommon event to have to extract a diabetic SAR member from the Sierra Nevada's due to Hypo's (I don't want to be that guy!!!)


----------



## Amigo (Jun 21, 2016)

Compared to some diabetics on here (particularly type 1's and the complex type 2's and oddball variation types like the lovely Stitch - ), my diabetes could seem less serious. But it certainly isn't. I have enough knowledge to appreciate that it's a 'gateway condition' and whenever I'm having consultations for other health issues, it always features like the undermining hazard condition that won't play nice with anything else! It seems to lock on like a bad influence!
Diabetes is insidious and creeps in everywhere like an unwelcome relative creating havoc and disharmony in his wake. Anyone who sails through life stuffing their face with food and drink that feeds it's mayhem is asking for trouble but many won't be told and don't believe it. I've been to so many of their funerals and that's the truth! 

Having said that, I have a type 2 relative who 'enjoys ill health' and is obsessed with it. The number of times I've heard that she can't leave the house and is in a state of near collapse because she's overloaded her delicate system with a currant bun! Sheesh!

Perspective and respect is needed for the big 'D'.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 21, 2016)

Amigo said:


> Perspective and respect is needed for the big 'D'


Agree 100%


----------



## Flower (Jun 21, 2016)

It wasn't until the advent of the internet that I started to realise just what I was dealing with. As a teenager in the 1970's receiving a copy of Balance magazine every couple of months with no home blood testing or MDI/pump therapy and no contact with others treading the same path, I had absolutely no idea about the seriousness of diabetes, what good control was or what I could do to achieve it. Being warned about neuropathy or retinopathy meant nothing to me, I couldn't possibly imagine how these 'opathies' could impact on my life. I would like to think my outlook would be very different if diagnosed today with access to such a vast quantity of information and technology.

It is deadly serious as it has always been. I feel I arrived late to the party just due to the era I was diagnosed. I am exceedingly keenly aware of the impact of complications on my life. Diabetes is serious and manageable with hard work and dedication, complications are a game changer that often leave me feeling helpless to control their relentless onslaught despite good control. Do everything within your means to keep well and happy.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 21, 2016)

I think I've been very fortunate with my diabetes because I didn't have to make too many changes after diagnosis, just ones that have actually improved my life generally. However, I am reminded at least every 4 months of how serious it is when I have to go to the eye hospital and worry whether the problems with my eyes has got worse or remained stable. Without diabetes, I wouldn't have the problem, but I do so I try my best to limit the possibility of making things worse. I think the attitude from much of the medical profession is far too simplistic at times - they often speak in sweeping generalities when this is very complex and can affect people in very individual ways. I have every intention of collecting my 50 year medal, like Hobie, although for me I will be 99 years old, so I've got a while to go yet and need to take good care of myself!


----------



## trophywench (Jun 21, 2016)

In the 'no satisfaction' bit at the start of my post, it was my response to the comments about colleagues, who say they have T2, stuffing their faces - I freely admit that it's what I had to stop myself thinking about my T2 colleague - who was a serial browser - on bloody great Tupperware containers of mixed fresh fruit prepared that morning (which looked absolutely fantastic!) all day every day.

She kept off the sweets, chocs, biscuits and cake though - I mean - she couldn't possibly eat sugar, could she !!! 

I did TRY to get it through the brick wall ........ but you do have to give up eventually - or go insane !  LOL

I'm very aware of it.  I deal with it.  Then I try to have as normal a life as is humanly possible with that constantly running along in the background like a record with the needle stuck in the groove ....

My D is kinda like my heart, lungs, liver, lights etc - it's just always there doing it's job - and it's only when any of them go a bit base over apex, that I need to do something different - so I find out what's necessary - and do it!

It doesn't have a separate entity - cos it's ONLY part of ME.


----------



## stephknits (Jun 21, 2016)

I think what brought it home to me weren't the long term complications, although I do try to keep good control in order to minimise risk, but the very serious risk of very high, or very low BG any day.  When I got really ill (not related to D) it was the diabetes that everyone around me was worrying about. With ketones high (6), the worry was DKA as the first priority.  I hadn't made the connection between being ill and the risks that illness puts you in with regard to the D.  It wasn't about bad control and not being sensible, it just came out of the blue.  I think previously I was going around in a little bubble thinking, I'm ok, because I am sensible and take care of myself. I will certainly take my D much more seriously if I get ill again.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 21, 2016)

stephknits said:


> I think what brought it home to me weren't the long term complications, although I do try to keep good control in order to minimise risk, but the very serious risk of very high, or very low BG any day.  When I got really ill (not related to D) it was the diabetes that everyone around me was worrying about. With ketones high (6), the worry was DKA as the first priority.  I hadn't made the connection between being ill and the risks that illness puts you in with regard to the D.  It wasn't about bad control and not being sensible, it just came out of the blue.  I think previously I was going around in a little bubble thinking, I'm ok, because I am sensible and take care of myself. I will certainly take my D much more seriously if I get ill again.


I know that feeling  When I was really ill a couple of years ago, even though I thought I knew what I was doing it was extremely difficult to get through it all. Really, I should have been taken into hospital so they could monitor me and put me on drips etc., but they decided not to  I'm not a drama queen, but I did come very close to not being here any more. Before diabetes, I would probably have shrugged off the illness in a few days, but with it, it became an hourly battle for survival, no exaggeration


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 21, 2016)

Diabetes is very serious condition to me, but then my perspective may be different.  It killed my dear Dad then twelve months later it nearly got me too.  The only other person I knew with type 1 died in their sleep when very young so my experience of the dreaded D is pretty persuasive.   For me personally, I had six months of not being able to walk after that bout of DKA, no use of my right hand, cerebral swelling, vision problems, kidney failure, partial liver failure, also pretty persuasive.  That said I don't walk around wondering when it will knock me off my perch, although I know it could, seen it, can't unsee it.  I give it the respect it deserves, and then get on with life, because that's all you can do.  I do feel weirdly lucky though, and this is odd so brace yourself, I don't feel lucky I survived its first assault although I probably should (they tell me I should all the time), I feel lucky because I've seen it, I know what it can do so I know my enemy and I've made damn sure I know how to fight it.  Might lose but hey that's what a fight is, someone always loses.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jun 21, 2016)

KookyCat said:


> Diabetes is very serious condition to me, but then my perspective may be different.  It killed my dear Dad then twelve months later it nearly got me too.  The only other person I knew with type 1 died in their sleep when very young so my experience of the dreaded D is pretty persuasive.   For me personally, I had six months of not being able to walk after that bout of DKA, no use of my right hand, cerebral swelling, vision problems, kidney failure, partial liver failure, also pretty persuasive.  That said I don't walk around wondering when it will knock me off my perch, although I know it could, seen it, can't unsee it.  I give it the respect it deserves, and then get on with life, because that's all you can do.  I do feel weirdly lucky though, and this is odd so brace yourself, I don't feel lucky I survived its first assault although I probably should (they tell me I should all the time), I feel lucky because I've seen it, I know what it can do so I know my enemy and I've made damn sure I know how to fight it.  Might lose but hey that's what a fight is, someone always loses.




With respect your attitude suggests to me that nothing will ever beat you. Remind me never to pick a fight with you


----------



## khskel (Jun 21, 2016)

We are a determined bunch! Long may it stay so. I look forward to continuing our acquaintanceship for many years to come.


----------



## stephknits (Jun 21, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I know that feeling  When I was really ill a couple of years ago, even though I thought I knew what I was doing it was extremely difficult to get through it all. Really, I should have been taken into hospital so they could monitor me and put me on drips etc., but they decided not to  I'm not a drama queen, but I did come very close to not being here any more. Before diabetes, I would probably have shrugged off the illness in a few days, but with it, it became an hourly battle for survival, no exaggeration


I was thinking of your experience too when writing my post.  Glad we are all still here!


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm glad we're all still here too, I think the experience of just barely clinging on to the perch probably changes your perspective on life and diabetes, sort of has to.  I was mulling this at 3am though and I think there's a distinct advantage from that.  There was a post recently from a lady struggling to recognise diabetes as a concern because she doesn't feel "ill", I'm paraphrasing of course but I think that's important.  There must be a huge difference between being diagnosed in the state I was in, where it was quite obvious to my brain that I most certainly was ill, and some random blood test when you feel fine and someone says you've got a medical condition.  It's like saying there's a big purple ball in the sky, you can't see it but if you don't dodge it constantly it might fall on your head.  Then there's coping mechanisms to contend with, everybody copes with the potential of diabetes different ways, controlling or denying, or cathartic activities.  My brain only does brutal reality it's the way it's wired, I like to know the worst so it can be quiet and let me get on with things.  Whilst I'm ranting, that's what the medical profession need to get a grip of, people are different and the one size fits all approach to treatment and care don't work.  Some of us are cage fighters, some are deniers (that doesn't look right it's making me think of tights ), some are controllers, some are ditherers, all perfectly wonderful and different.  All need perfectly wonderful and different care.

Oops there I go rambling on again, another hard wired behaviour, so I'll pass the talking stick to the left now.  @Diabeticliberty I wouldn't pick a fight with me either, I frighten myself to death sometimes, one minute I'm all peace love and kittens, the next I'm ready to pull out the still beating heart of my opponent and eat it (low carb you know).  I think this is what this is what my primary school teacher referred to "oddly focused behaviour, and steely demeanour". Either that or she was politely saying I'm a pain in the posterior


----------



## AndBreathe (Jun 22, 2016)

I think I was fortunate to have had my diagnosis when and how I did, although it didn't feel that way at the time!  I've been fortunate to be able achieve a decent outcome, thus far.  I am, however, acutely aware diabetes is a sneaky condition that sidles up, unannounced.  It did it once, and could therefore do it again.

I like to think I give it the respect it deserves along the lines of the Sun Tzu quotation:

"Keep your fiends close, but your enemies closer."


----------



## Northerner (Jun 22, 2016)

KookyCat said:


> I think the experience of just barely clinging on to the perch probably changes your perspective on life and diabetes, sort of has to. I was mulling this at 3am though and I think there's a distinct advantage from that. There was a post recently from a lady struggling to recognise diabetes as a concern because she doesn't feel "ill", I'm paraphrasing of course but I think that's important.


I think this is a very good point @KookyCat - I was also at death's door, so there was no doubt how serious it was when I was diagnosed. Also, as a Type 1 (ish) there is no feeling in the world like when you get given the insulin that has been totally lacking in your body - the day after going into hospital and getting insulin I felt like a million dollars and full of life!  Simple problem, simple solution (no insulin? add insulin!). It must be so much harder to accept when the only problems you have are an extra visit to the loo or two, or feeling a bit run down, or maybe not feeling bad at all - then you get told you have to suddenly rethink your diet, maybe take some horrid pills that make you actually feel worse, and get a whole hatful of vile possibilities to consider


----------



## Annette (Jun 22, 2016)

KookyCat said:


> It's like saying there's a big purple ball in the sky, you can't see it but if you don't dodge it constantly it might fall on your head.


Agree with what has been said above. My D is a serious condition (I just cannot call it a disease, I am not at dis-ease with it, I am fuming at it) but I am currently able to manage it most of the time without it intruding into my everyday life too much. Peel back the surface just a little, and you'll find a seething mass of thoughts and worries and anger, and a purple ball labelled 'eyes'. That's my personal fear, eyesight problems. I dont know why that so much more than anything else, it just is.


----------



## pottersusan (Jun 22, 2016)

eggyg said:


> Interesting thread. I'm diabetic because I had a tumour on my pancreas, and we all know the usual outcome of them. So I never take my condition for granted, I also refuse to call it an illness or disease, I do know we are more liable to have heart attacks/strokes than a " normal" person but I feel I am healthier and fitter than a lot of non diabetics who seem to think they are invincible as they glug their beer and wine and eat their Maccy Ds ( other crappy food is available) and sit on their backsides. I don't let diabetes define me, it happened for a reason and the alternative doesn't bear thinking about.


Like you @eggyg - diabetes is a small price to pay for being alive


----------



## Redkite (Jun 22, 2016)

Speaking as a parent of a type 1, it's a very serious disease.  It's a constant struggle to make sure it doesn't prevent him doing anything, and a constant worry that he will suffer future ill health and/or reduced life expectancy.  The Internet age has brought a silver lining in terms of some lovely friends from the diabetes community, and lots of information to help manage his type 1 optimally.  BUT the negative side is that you also hear of all the tragedies, the (often young) people found dead in bed - this is a fear that all parents of type 1 kids can never shake off.


----------



## Ljc (Jun 22, 2016)

I too refuse to call diabetes a disease. It's a condition I live with and need to be in control of. 
It must be awful to be a parent of a child  who is T1, you have so much worry and a huge responsibility on your shoulders.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 22, 2016)

I felt absolutely awful and I had no idea how awful - until after I had that first insulin jab.  Nothing happened for the first 10 minutes and I'd picked up a magazine and was reading it - when the tips of my toes started to tingle, then my feet, then heels, then lower legs - and I though Oooer - was terrified.  I put the mag down and just lay there sort of waiting, dunno what for ... never heard of this happening and they didn't say it would?  Well on the tingling went, my toes were ok again and gradually it moved up my whole body, I wondered when it got to my heart, would I die?  No I haven't, OMG what about my brain?  Nope, it passed through my skull and disappeared, Pfft.

I then tentatively started checking that all my bits still worked - they did.  So I heaved a sigh of relief and picked my mag up again - but it was all blurred and I couldn't read it!

So I had a stretch - and then it was afternoon visiting - so I forgot it.  But thought afterwards, I feel perfectly OK now, I wonder if they'll let me go home?  No such luck ....... LOL


----------



## Ljc (Jun 22, 2016)

trophywench said:


> picked my mag up again - but it was all blurred and I couldn't read it!
> 
> So I had a stretch - and then it was afternoon visiting - so I forgot it.  But thought afterwards, I feel perfectly OK now, I wonder if they'll let me go home?  No such luck ....... LOL


This reminds me of when I went on insulin , a few days later I couldn't read the notices unless I got up close and I had to enlarge my kindle screen


----------



## trophywench (Jun 22, 2016)

The blurring lasted about 6 weeks.  Couldn't work - a clerk, no computers then - bored out of my head nearly!


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 22, 2016)

trophywench said:


> a clerk, no computers then


Ah, how I used to hate AP day.....


----------



## Northerner (Jun 22, 2016)

trophywench said:


> So I had a stretch - and then it was afternoon visiting - so I forgot it. But thought afterwards, I feel perfectly OK now, I wonder if they'll let me go home? No such luck ....... LOL


Hehe!  I went in on the Monday and on Tuesday I was hoping they'd let me out in time for my flight to Stockholm on the Thursday so I could run the marathon there on the Saturday!  I was still in hospital until the following Tuesday!


----------



## trophywench (Jun 22, 2016)

Took me 10 days to escape Alan!  LOL


----------



## palmoff (Jun 22, 2016)

When I was admitted it was for 6 days, 4 of them I was on 3 drips potassium; glucose and insulin, the difference was quite noticeable once my BG got down into the teens.
Then on the last day i was taught to inject and sent on my way.

Too me its serious, having no energy and slipping in and out of a coma  because of high BG sort of brings it home to you, my mrs was a godsend she marched me to A&E because she wasn't happy with the BG readings all of which read HI.

Since insulin my life has turned around for the good, I feel grateful for it because without it I guess I would have died at some point, ok it's a bit of a bind but its far better than falling asleep standing up, yep I did that once lol


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jun 22, 2016)

palmoff said:


> When I was admitted it was for 6 days, 4 of them I was on 3 drips potassium; glucose and insulin, the difference was quite noticeable once my BG got down into the teens.
> Then on the last day i was taught to inject and sent on my way.
> 
> Too me its serious, having no energy and slipping in and out of a coma  because of high BG sort of brings it home to you, my mrs was a godsend she marched me to A&E because she wasn't happy with the BG readings all of which read HI.
> ...




To let you into a little secret I once fell asleep in a night club at 3.00am in a morning and was still relatively sober


----------



## palmoff (Jun 22, 2016)

LOL sounds very familiar


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 23, 2016)

Oh I don't miss the dormouse routine, not one little bit.  I can tell you when my blood sugar hits 11 because I start to curl into a ball for a snooze, doesn't matter where I am or what I'm doing the meter strikes 11 and I'm off .


----------



## Bloden (Jun 23, 2016)

KookyCat said:


> I'm glad we're all still here too, I think the experience of just barely clinging on to the perch probably changes your perspective on life and diabetes, sort of has to.  I was mulling this at 3am though and I think there's a distinct advantage from that.  There was a post recently from a lady struggling to recognise diabetes as a concern because she doesn't feel "ill", I'm paraphrasing of course but I think that's important.  There must be a huge difference between being diagnosed in the state I was in, where it was quite obvious to my brain that I most certainly was ill, and some random blood test when you feel fine and someone says you've got a medical condition.  It's like saying there's a big purple ball in the sky, you can't see it but if you don't dodge it constantly it might fall on your head.  Then there's coping mechanisms to contend with, everybody copes with the potential of diabetes different ways, controlling or denying, or cathartic activities.  My brain only does brutal reality it's the way it's wired, I like to know the worst so it can be quiet and let me get on with things.  Whilst I'm ranting, that's what the medical profession need to get a grip of, people are different and the one size fits all approach to treatment and care don't work.  Some of us are cage fighters, some are deniers (that doesn't look right it's making me think of tights ), some are controllers, some are ditherers, all perfectly wonderful and different.  All need perfectly wonderful and different care.
> 
> Oops there I go rambling on again, another hard wired behaviour, so I'll pass the talking stick to the left now.  @Diabeticliberty I wouldn't pick a fight with me either, I frighten myself to death sometimes, one minute I'm all peace love and kittens, the next I'm ready to pull out the still beating heart of my opponent and eat it (low carb you know).  I think this is what this is what my primary school teacher referred to "oddly focused behaviour, and steely demeanour". Either that or she was politely saying I'm a pain in the posterior


That's one hell of a description from your primary teacher, Kookycat! 
Beautifully expressed, as usual. And of course, you're right. How do you stress the long-term seriousness of this condition when the patient feels fine? Luckily, I don't feel fine when my BG is high, which lets me know my diabetes is a serious condition.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jun 23, 2016)

Bloden said:


> That's one hell of a description from your primary teacher, Kookycat!
> Beautifully expressed, as usual. And of course, you're right. How do you stress the long-term seriousness of this condition when the patient feels fine? Luckily, I don't feel fine when my BG is high, which lets me know my diabetes is a serious condition.




The original theme of my question was not 'How serious is diabetes?' It is of course a potentially life ending and if not that then life restricting condition.  I was attempting to ask in my usual confused fashion 'How seriously do you feel your own condition is?' From my own point of view I am going to completely contradict myself.  I test with what sometimes appears to some of my friends and family, a rather obsessive amount of times. I adjust my food intake and insulin intake to suit. This has at times put me directly at odds with my own GP. With respect though my GP does not have the Damoclese Sword of nasty complications hanging over his head that poor management invariably brings. At the same time however I do not personally feel that my own condition is all that serious, at least not to me. This thought arrived about 4 nights ago shortly before I posted this thread in an attempt to find out how the rest of you diabetic delinquents feel about your own lot. My own thinking is obviously highly contradictory to itself but that I suppose is just how it is


----------



## Annette (Jun 23, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> The original theme of my question was not 'How serious is diabetes?' It is of course a potentially life ending and if not that then life restricting condition.  I was attempting to ask in my usual confused fashion 'How seriously do you feel your own condition is?' From my own point of view I am going to completely contradict myself.  I test with what sometimes appears to some of my friends and family, a rather obsessive amount of times. I adjust my food intake and insulin intake to suit. This has at times put me directly at odds with my own GP. With respect though my GP does not have the Damoclese Sword of nasty complications hanging over his head that poor management invariably brings. At the same time however I do not personally feel that my own condition is all that serious, at least not to me. This thought arrived about 4 nights ago shortly before I posted this thread in an attempt to find out how the rest of you diabetic delinquents feel about your own lot. My own thinking is obviously highly contradictory to itself but that I suppose is just how it is


DL - just a simple query, no hidden agendas or anything here.
Do you feel that that _your_ condition is not all that serious as opposed to _the_ condition being serious because you feel you have a handle on how it works for you? (on an average, day to day basis, I'm talking here.)
I'm thinking - I'm a control freak. (Many of us here are.) I need at least the impression of being in control of something in order to function. On days I feel in control of D, it doesnt intrude, and it isnt important (analogous, perhaps, to 'it isnt serious'). On days I dont feel in control, it intrudes, its very important and hence serious. Where your mental barriers of 'in control' and 'not in control' are will differ. Does that make sense?


----------



## trophywench (Jun 23, 2016)

Makes total sense to me Annette - that's how I am.  Not at all scared, it's just there.  BUT - it got away from me a few years ago and did it's own thing - and it scared the - er - bejabers LOL - out of me then, until I got it herded up and the field gate shut again.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 23, 2016)

Annette said:


> DL - just a simple query, no hidden agendas or anything here.
> Do you feel that that _your_ condition is not all that serious as opposed to _the_ condition being serious because you feel you have a handle on how it works for you? (on an average, day to day basis, I'm talking here.)
> I'm thinking - I'm a control freak. (Many of us here are.) I need at least the impression of being in control of something in order to function. On days I feel in control of D, it doesnt intrude, and it isnt important (analogous, perhaps, to 'it isnt serious'). On days I dont feel in control, it intrudes, its very important and hence serious. Where your mental barriers of 'in control' and 'not in control' are will differ. Does that make sense?


Know just what you mean @Annette - most of the time for me it's just an inconvenience, but occasionally when I have a stubborn hypo, or not-great news at the eye hospital, it feels serious.


----------



## SlowRunner (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm still fairly new to the club and I do feel like my diabetes is very serious, this may just be because it is new to me. I worry a lot about the long term complications & the fact that it is known as a progressive illness so it is likely to get harder to control. I cannot tell when my blood sugar is high, I just don't feel any different until it gets into the 20's (which hasn't happened often thankfully). I thought I could always tell when I was low as I usually get a bit shaky & feel weird if I drop below 4 but it seems I can drop much lower than that at night & feel absolutely fine. I had a 2.5 last week at 3am with no ill effects whatsoever?! I'd only tested because I'd got up to get some water because I was thirsty & it was warm. It's little things like that which make you think "what if...?" that bring home the seriousness of it.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jun 23, 2016)

Annette said:


> DL - just a simple query, no hidden agendas or anything here.
> Do you feel that that _your_ condition is not all that serious as opposed to _the_ condition being serious because you feel you have a handle on how it works for you? (on an average, day to day basis, I'm talking here.)
> I'm thinking - I'm a control freak. (Many of us here are.) I need at least the impression of being in control of something in order to function. On days I feel in control of D, it doesnt intrude, and it isnt important (analogous, perhaps, to 'it isnt serious'). On days I dont feel in control, it intrudes, its very important and hence serious. Where your mental barriers of 'in control' and 'not in control' are will differ. Does that make sense?




Annette I am sorry to reply so late but have been out all day today. This morning was a most interesting diabetic review with my doctor and this afternoon was salmon fishing with a client. Reading your post I do not see any signs of any hidden agenda. I will reply as straight and honestly as I can. My own situation is this: I have now been diabetic for well over half my life. I really have no significant memories of a time when I wasn't diabetic. I have had some issues recently that have caused me to have to take a very long and very hard look at myself. I feel that the condition is now a more major part of me than what remains. My doctor said this morning that my control appear boringly good and suggested that I would struggle to make things any better than they have been for the last 10 years of records that she looked at. She did barb this comment however by suggesting that the repeated strange sensations of late in the left hand side of my chest might be a coronary condition which would not be unexpected after 32 year as a type 1. Oh how I laughed - NOT!!!!!!! An ECG which she has scheduled or me in 2 weeks will offer more. The other possibility is that I am suffering from acute anxiety as my personal life has gone to absolute rat shit. She actually tried to give me anti  depressants. My suggestion that she eat them was not received in the spirit in which I delivered the comment. As regards being a control freak? You can bet next months mortgage that I am. I will not allow my control to wobble even for a minute not ever.


----------



## Amberzak (Jun 24, 2016)

It's very serious for me. Take away my insulin and I will die. I literally am being kept alive by the NHS. It is also life limiting according to statistics and life threatening for reasons above. So yes, it's very serious.


----------

